# Bighorn River



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

I just got back from Fort Smith Montana from fishing the Bighorn river. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! By far the best trout stream I ever fished. I kept tract each day just for the heck of it in a journal. Averaged about 25 fish a day. Caught only a couple small fish in the 10-12" range. Most fish were in the 15-16" slot. But also caught a lot of fish in the 17-18" range. Biggest fish was a 21 1/2" Brown. Fish were about 70%Browns 30% Rainbows. I fished with the Bighorn Angler fly shop and lodge. They have all kinds of package dates for lodging and guided drift boat trips or you can rent your own. The only trouble was this time of yr the river is turning over and lots of floating grass. I think if it wasn't for the grass could have doubled my take. I fished a ultra spin rod with rapalas and spinners on overcast days and did real well. On sunny days fished with nymphs. I did get into a few fly hatches. Boy those Tricco #22's can be a real challenge to fish but worth it. All in all it was outstanding. For size and number of fish it may be the best in the country.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

Some of the best adventures in my life occurred there..
Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

In the interest of propriety, Flathead women, whiskey, and guns are a bad combo.
In a pinch, you can get warm at the laundromat there. It has biig bathrooms.


----------



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

gonewest said:


> I just got back from Fort Smith Montana from fishing the Bighorn river. All I can say is WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! By far the best trout stream I ever fished. I kept tract each day just for the heck of it in a journal. Averaged about 25 fish a day. Caught only a couple small fish in the 10-12" range. Most fish were in the 15-16" slot. But also caught a lot of fish in the 17-18" range. Biggest fish was a 21 1/2" Brown. Fish were about 70%Browns 30% Rainbows. I fished with the Bighorn Angler fly shop and lodge. They have all kinds of package dates for lodging and guided drift boat trips or you can rent your own. The only trouble was this time of yr the river is turning over and lots of floating grass. I think if it wasn't for the grass could have doubled my take. I fished a ultra spin rod with rapalas and spinners on overcast days and did real well. On sunny days fished with nymphs. I did get into a few fly hatches. Boy those Tricco #22's can be a real challenge to fish but worth it. All in all it was outstanding. For size and number of fish it may be the best in the country.


Good to hear you had a solid trip. Nothing compares to a trip out west for trout. The Big Horn in MT is a great river and I've had some magic moments there myself, but the big horn in WY is even better at times from what I hear - at least it's next up on my 'out west bucket list', along with Green and Wind. Both the Green and Big Horn have amazing fisheries in WY that have a lot less pressure than both of those rivers after they enter the adjacent state (MT for big horn and UT for green).


----------



## gonewest (Oct 3, 2014)

Did any of you guys experience floating grass problems? And what month were you there? I thinking maybe April if I can swing it. Guides all said there is no grass and river isn't crowded and can hit some great BWO hatches. Gamekeeper I was doing laundry one day and met a interesting woman. I think I figured it out why she was so friendly. I behaved myself.


----------



## Gamekeeper (Oct 9, 2015)

In general, western women ARE more friendly.
It's easy to misinterpret signals, as the culture is different.

I was there in a drought year when everyone was squabbling about the flow. No floating grass. 
It was in November, and it got cold. I floated it a bunch with a guy named Ted? Nothing extravagant. Flyfishing mag says the fishing is actually better in the tributary creeks. Can't say, we always caught plenty of browns and 'bo's. Nymphs mostly. 
I lived at the Cottonwood camp for most of the upland/waterfowl season that year. 

I heard the grocery store burned down, and the Cottonwood closed up. I guess I'd be left sleeping at 9mile again.


----------



## Nork (Apr 29, 2009)

My wife and I have thought about fishing the Big Horn within the next couple years. We've fished the Madison and Gallatin a couple times but want to shorten our trip. How are the camping options? We tent camp. Just need water and pit toilets. Oh, and a fire ring. We like campfires.


----------

